# Login per Webcam



## Hancock (28. November 2008)

Servus!

Ich hab mal bei jemandem gesehen, dass er sich in sein Windows Benutzerkonto eingeloggt hat, indem die Webcam seines Notebooks (es war ein Asus, glaub ich) sein Gesicht erkannt hat. Kennt jemand die Software/ etwas ähnliches?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

hast du es nur gesehen, oder kennst du denjenigen? es wäre denkbar, dass das nur geht, wenn das NBook dafür auch vorgesehen ist, da es sonst sei könnte, dass die camtreiber und software VOR er anmeldung bei windows noch gar nicht aktiv sind ^^


----------



## Hancock (28. November 2008)

Ja, ich kenn denjenigen schon, seh ihn aber frühestens in ein paar Monaten wieder. Außerdem kennt er sich mit Computern kaum aus, und ich trau iihm nicht zu, herauszufinden, wie das Programm heißt, das da so tief im System verankert ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. November 2008)

Das funktioniert halt per Gesichtserkennungssoftware. Von Toshiba gibts zb. Notebooks mit solcher Software. Dieses zb.: KLICK
Welche Software da aber speziell zum Einsatz kommt das weis ich nicht. Auf der Website von Toshiba steht nur was von "Toshiba Gesichtserkennungssoftware".


----------



## Hancock (28. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich hab mich jetz nochmal ein bisschen schlau gemacht und rausgefunden, wie es geht. Is zwar noch nicht so ganz elegant, aber es funktioniert:

Man braucht:

1) das Tool Lemon Screen
2) ein Script im Autostart Ordner, das den Tastaturbefehl Alt + L automatisch nach dem Login sendet
3) Das Tool Hibernate Trigger, damit das ganze auch nach Standby/ Ruhezustand funktioniert.
4) Als Abschluss muss noch der Autologin für den Benutzer eingestellt werden (entweder per Regedit oder diverse Tools), und dass nach dem Ruhezustand das Passwort nicht abgefragt werden soll.

Wenn's noch Fragen gibt fragt mich bitte!


----------

